# Sample 11-22 shots



## pharp (Aug 3, 2013)

Some quick shots off the highway - I like it so far. Others on Flikr now also.




cp4 by Coleop Guy1, on Flickr



cp3 by Coleop Guy1, on Flickr



cp2 by Coleop Guy1, on Flickr



cp1 by Coleop Guy1, on Flickr


----------

